# Bucks-Bulls Rivalry Intensifiying



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

_from jsonline.com:_



> A couple weeks ago the NBA and its broadcast partners presented what they called "Rivalry Week."
> 
> It was another in the league's never-ending series of self-promotions, this one being a string of televised games that matched teams with regional, divisional or historic rivalries. Houston against San Antonio, Sacramento against Dallas, that sort of thing. And of course, Boston and the Lakers, which provided the opportunity to dust off the highlight reels and give us one more glimpse of Magic Johnson and Larry Bird going at it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*It is good that the Bulls are back to being a good team, because this is a rivalry that has been missed the past 5-6 years. Now, the Bucks have to get better in order to make it a little more competitive.* :biggrin:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Nah, no need for you guys to get better. WE love you just the way you are.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd say that Bull/Knick, Bull/Piston, and Bull/Pacer are much bigger rivalries in my mind. I think Milwaukee has a good team, but just see them as another opponent. Maybe that will change in the coming years.


----------

